# sich ansehen



## sevillista

Hoy se me ha producido la siguiente duda:

yo me sé los pronombres personales en acusativo y en dativo. Me he encontrado el verbo "sich ansehen" y quería saber si lleva otro tipo de pronombre, no sé, si es un verbo reflexivo o algo así. Vereis, primero encuentro la frase:

*ich habe mir eine Ausstellung angesehen* y pensé que el verbo lleva dativo

pero luego vi *Zuerst haben Peter und Sabine sich die Schaufenster angesehen* y me di cuenta que no era dativo, porque entonces hubiera sido "ihnen".

¿Me podeis confirmar qué tipo de pronombre lleva y cual es el del resto de personas (tu, él, nosotros, etc...)?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## kayokid

Hola sevillista.

*Ich habe mir eine Ausstellung angesehen.  *mir = dativo, eine Ausstellung = acusativo con el verbo reflexivo

Du - dir/dich
Er/sie/es - sich (ambos)
Wir - uns (ambos)
Ihr - euch (ambos)
Sie/sie - sich (ambos)


Depende de la función:   Ich kämme mich. oder Ich kämme mir die Haare.


Si ya hay un complemento directo el complemento reflexivo es dativo. Si no hay un complemento directo, el reflexivo es acusativo con los verbos reflexivos.
                                  Du kämmst dich. oder Du kämmst dir die Haare.
                                  Er kämmt sich. oder Er kämmt sich die Haar

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## elroy

sevillista said:


> pero luego vi *Zuerst haben Peter und Sabine sich die Schaufenster angesehen* y me di cuenta que no era dativo, porque entonces hubiera sido "ihnen".


 Ahí es donde te equivocaste.  "Sich" es dativo, pero reflexivo.

Lo que pasa es que si el verbo es reflexivo en la tercera persona, entonces no hay diferencia entre las dos formas.  En ambos casos (dativo y acusativo) se dice "sich".

Por ejemplo:

_Er hat *sich* an den Termin erinnert._ (acusativo)
_Er hat *sich* die Hände gewaschen._ (dativo)


----------



## sevillista

Gracias a Kayokid y a Elroy. La verdad es que me está resultando un poco difícil de comprender, seguramente será porque es un nivel de gramática más elevado del que yo tengo actualmente, porque no sé mucho alemán. 

Vereis, voy a poner los pronombres que yo sé, a ver si alguien puede completar los reflexivos, por favor. Quizás viendolo en una tabla pueda comprender los cambios.

-----------Acus-------Dat-------Reflexivo acus?------Reflexivo dat?
ich--------mich-------mir
du---------dich-------dir
er----------ihn--------ihm
sie---------sie--------ihr
es---------es---------ihm
wir--------uns--------uns
ihr--------euch-------euch
sie--------sie--------ihnen
Sie--------Sie--------Ihnen



> Si ya hay un complemento directo el complemento reflexivo es dativo. Si no hay un complemento directo, el reflexivo es acusativo con los verbos reflexivos.
> Du kämmst dich. oder Du kämmst dir die Haare.
> Er kämmt sich. oder Er kämmt sich die Haar
> 
> Espero que te sirva.


 
Esto me ha aclarado un poco el tema, pero sigo sin saber cuáles son exactamente los pronombres reflexivos.


----------



## muycuriosa

sevillista said:


> Vereis, voy a poner los pronombres que yo sé, a ver si alguien puede completar los reflexivos, por favor. Quizás viendolo en una tabla pueda comprender los cambios.
> 
> -----------Acus-------Dat-------Reflexivo acus?------Reflexivo dat?
> ich--------mich-------mir ---------mich----------------- mir
> du---------dich-------dir ---------dich -----------------dir
> er----------ihn--------ihm -------------------- sich
> sie---------sie--------ihr --------------------- sich
> es---------es---------ihm -------------------- sich
> wir--------uns--------uns -------------------- uns
> ihr--------euch-------euch ------------------ euch
> sie--------sie--------ihnen ------------------- sich
> Sie--------Sie--------Ihnen ------------------ sich


 
Y ya ves que no es tan complicado. De todas formas, en español es lo mismo: 'Lo / la quiere' pero 'se quiere (a sí mismo)' - er liebt sich (selbst).

Saludos.


----------



## gusfand

sevillista said:


> *
> Zuerst haben Peter und Sabine sich die Schaufenster angesehen* y me di cuenta que no era dativo, porque entonces hubiera sido "ihnen".



Hay dos variaciones de "ansehen".
sich etwas ansehen (*acusativo*) = contemplar algo
jemandem etwas ansehen (*dativo*) = notarle algo a alguien (mirandolo)

Sustituyendo en tu frase "_die Schaufenster_" por pronombre sería:
*Zuerst haben Peter und Sabine sich die Schaufenster angesehen*
*Zuerst haben Peter und Sabine sie sich angesehen

*Un ejemplo con dativo:*
Zuerst haben Peter und Sabine den Hunden die Angst angesehen.
**Zuerst haben Peter und Sabine ihnen die Angst angesehen.*
*
*


----------



## sevillista

Claro, porque este no es reflexivo, ¿verdad?



gusfand said:


> Un ejemplo con dativo:
> *Zuerst haben Peter und Sabine den Hunden die Angst angesehen.*
> *Zuerst haben Peter und Sabine ihnen die Angst angesehen.*


 
Yo creo que me he liado porque no he tocado todavía los verbos reflexivos. Ahora que muycuriosa lo ha escrito amablemente, lo tendré en cuenta y lo iré intentando analizar en cada frase que vea, para ir aprendiendolo poco a poco.

Muchas gracias a todos .


----------



## elroy

gusfand said:


> Hay dos variaciones de "ansehen".
> sich etwas ansehen (*acusativo*) = contemplar algo
> jemandem etwas ansehen (*dativo*) = notarle algo a alguien (mirandolo)


 Desde una prespectiva gramatical, ambas formas tienen tanto un objeto acusativo como uno dativo.  La única diferencia es que en la primera el objeto dativo es también reflexivo:

sich [dativo reflexivo] etwas [acusativo] ansehen
jemandem [dativo] etwas [acusativo] ansehen


----------



## gusfand

Sí, Elroy tiene razón. Me permito de explicarlo de nuevo con mi ejemplo anterior:
*Zuerst haben Peter und Sabine (Suj) sich (Obj-Dat) die Schaufenster (Obj-Acu) angesehen.*
*Zuerst haben Peter und Sabine sie sich angesehen.*

*Zuerst haben Peter und Sabine (Suj) den Hunden (Obj-Dat) die Angst (Obj-Acu) angesehen.*
*Zuerst haben Peter und Sabine ihnen die Angst angesehen.*


----------

